# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Mosses and the men who love them (Part III)

## Green Baron

Hi folks,
I brought a few 'new' mosses which I chanced upon over the past few weeks for the professor to ID yesterday.

The first one is the moss which I reported in this post. 
The professor confirmed that this is a not the Taiwan Moss we know of but a 'new' Taxiphyllum species  ::smt041:  !
However, the professor cannot confirm the species as the shop owner did not know where the moss originated from  :e:  

For ease of future reference, I will temporary call Taiwan Moss _Taxiphyllum sp n01_ and this moss _Taxiphyllum sp n02_

I chanced upon the the 2nd moss at KingFisher aquarium. The supplier told the shop owner the moss is from Malaysia and it is Christmas moss; but it does not look like Christmas moss or any other moss I knew. 
The Prof confirmed it is not Christmas moss but another new Taxiphyllum sp. (_Taxiphyllum sp n03_). The Prof kept a specimen of the moss and will try to ID it later when he has more time.




The 3rd moss was sighted at the LFS next to Nature Aquarium. Though the individual leaf looks like Erect Moss, the moss does not grow erect but instead spread out like Christmas moss. The shop owner said the moss is from Taiwan. Prof Tan think it is Erect Moss and suggested I grow it submerse and observe if the morphology changes.




That's all for the time being.

<<-- Part II .... Part IV-->>

----------


## Wackytpt

Happened to be at Gan's place today. The mosses are very nice. Gan do ask the Prof to ID the moss I pass to you.  :Smile: 

Regards
Nicholas Poey

----------


## timebomb

Great pics, Gan. The new _Taxyphyllum_'s are very beautiful. If you're going down to the professor's lab again, please let me know as I have a few new species for him to identify. 

Loh K L

----------


## alan

moss are truely a interesting plant , the first moss look like a mini christmas tree very interesting :P

----------


## ngrobin

For your first photo, 
I might have seen the moss at Y618. In the shrimp tanks, the moss seem to brown very easily. No guaruntees though...

----------

